# "Quotes"



## JonMikal (Dec 7, 2004)

Maybe there's a thread devoted to this but I'm too lazy to look.

Similar to the "semi scavenger hunt game", we post a quote from a movie or line from a song; whoever guesses posts next.  I'll go first with an easy one and see how it goes.

"where we're going, we don't need roads"


----------



## Artemis (Dec 7, 2004)

Back to the future.

Number two:

"I go to the docters for a lousy tooth operation and wake up 2000 years later...."


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 7, 2004)

Movie = Back to the future. 

Quote = "Did your parents have any children that lived?"


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 7, 2004)

Full Metal Jacket


"If you could fight anyone, who would you fight?"

"Id fight william Shatner"



md


----------



## Corry (Dec 7, 2004)

Movie: Fight Club (am I right?)

"Sometimes, birds aren't meant to be caged...their feathers are just too bright."


----------



## Artemis (Dec 7, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Back to the future.
> 
> Number two:
> 
> "I go to the docters for a lousy tooth operation and wake up 2000 years later...."



Guys you just skipped over mine completely! It was posted for ages! you cant do that!!!!


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 7, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Artemis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



overruled  . what was the answer by the way?

md


----------



## Corry (Dec 7, 2004)

Arty...you and PG posted at almost the same time...


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 7, 2004)

maybe your "number two" comment was mistaken for "back to the future 2". 1 being the correct answer.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 7, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Arty...you and PG posted at almost the same time...



But...but I refreshed agter my post and it was the only one there!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 7, 2004)

Shawshank Redemption

"it comes in pints?  I'm getting one"


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 7, 2004)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Shawshank Redemption
> 
> "it comes in pints?  I'm getting one"



lord of the rings:fellowship of the ring


"im going to show you something"

"what dave?"

"something wonderful"


you are all stumped.


md


----------



## Artemis (Dec 7, 2004)

2001 space odisy? or however you spell it!


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 7, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> 2001 space odisy? or however you spell it!



since i feel bad for arty not being able to spell, or talk in anything other than geek speak, ill give it to you. but the correct answer is 2010.  


ok arty, time for your quote.


md


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 7, 2004)

'A boy's best friend is his Mother.'


----------



## Artemis (Dec 7, 2004)

Danke...but was that right? if so w0000t geek talk rules!

now for mine

"I go to the dentist for a lousy operation and wake up 2000 years later...."


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 7, 2004)

"Everybody gotta die sometime." - Platoon


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 7, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> "Everybody gotta die sometime." - Platoon



hey!!!! its a guessing game bro!!!! you guess the answer to the previous quote and then post your own so others can guess.  


good quote though.


md


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 7, 2004)

'Why do I always get the fuzzy end of the lolipop?'


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 7, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Danke...but was that right? if so w0000t geek talk rules!
> 
> now for mine
> 
> "I go to the dentist for a lousy operation and wake up 2000 years later...."




ok geek. give us a hint....

md


----------



## plumkrazy (Dec 7, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> 'Why do I always get the fuzzy end of the lolipop?'



some like it hot



"There he goes.  Some kind of high powerd mutant not even considered for mass production.  Too weird to live, to rare to die."


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 7, 2004)

plumkrazy said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



give us a hint


----------



## Geronimo (Dec 7, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Danke...but was that right? if so w0000t geek talk rules!
> 
> now for mine
> 
> "I go to the dentist for a lousy operation and wake up 2000 years later...."



Since I think it  is still Artemis turn. 
Futurama


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 8, 2004)

We take turns? That's a novel concept...   :LOL:


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2004)

Geronimo said:
			
		

> Artemis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for understanding, but I hate to tell you your wrong.

I can tell you its a film...Another clue will be given if requested


----------



## plumkrazy (Dec 8, 2004)

jonmikal said:
			
		

> plumkrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stars Johnny Depp and Benicio Del Toro in 1998 and there is a lot of illegal activity in the movie.  That's a huge hint.


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 8, 2004)

so whose turn is it?


----------



## Corry (Dec 8, 2004)

It's still Artys!  You have to guess his, plumkrazy, before you can go!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 8, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> 'A boy's best friend is his Mother.'



Per the Internet Go Get the Ax but I recall that line in a White Stripes song too

Edit: Yes, It is also the the name of a song from The White Stripes on the album De Stijl


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 8, 2004)

I made enough money to buy Miami, But I pissed it away so fast - this is a song


----------



## Corry (Dec 8, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Danke...but was that right? if so w0000t geek talk rules!
> 
> now for mine
> 
> "I go to the dentist for a lousy operation and wake up 2000 years later...."



Hey, guys...let's get back to the game!  You have to guess Artys quote before you can post your own quote for guessing!  Arty, give us another guess, k?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 8, 2004)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neither of those. It's from a film. And the quote is a clue!


----------



## Darfion (Dec 8, 2004)

The only real cure for sea sickness is to sit under a tree - Spike Milligan


----------



## Darfion (Dec 8, 2004)

"A verbal contract isn't worth the paper it's written on"
Samuel Goldwyn.
"Sometimes I lie awake at night, and I ask, 'Where have I gone wrong?' Then a voice says to me, 'This is going to take more than one night.' "
Charlie Brown.
"The Russians love Brooke Shields because her eyebrows remind them of Leonid Brezhnev."
Robin Williams.
"Maybe there is no actual place called hell. Maybe hell is just having to listen to our grandparents breathe through their noses when they're eating sandwiches."
Jim Carey.
"The length of a film should be directly related to the endurance of the human bladder."
Alfred Hitchcock.
"When did I realize I was God? Well, I was praying and I suddenly realized I was talking to myself."
Peter O'Toole.
"A James Cagney love scene is one where he lets the other guy live."
Bob Hope.
"Life doesn't imitate art, it imitates bad television."
Woody Allen.
"Television has brought back murder into the home -- where it belongs."
Alfred Hitchcock.
"USA Today has come out with a new survey: Apparently three out of four people make up 75 percent of the population."
David Letterman.


----------



## Corry (Dec 8, 2004)

You guys are messing up the game!!!!  This is a quote GAME thread!  Go back and read!


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 8, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> You guys are messing up the game!!!!  This is a quote GAME thread!  Go back and read!




calm down , your going to bust a vein is your head!




md


----------



## Corry (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm calm, I just feel bad for poor Arty, cuz his quote keeps getting passed over!



			
				Artemis said:
			
		

> Danke...but was that right? if so w0000t geek talk rules!
> 
> now for mine
> 
> "I go to the dentist for a lousy operation and wake up 2000 years later...."


----------



## oriecat (Dec 8, 2004)

We need another clue for Artie's.  Hertz's is Psycho.


----------



## mygrain (Dec 8, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Hertz's is Psycho.



to say the least


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 8, 2004)

So A boy best friend that is Hertz asking about is from Psycho, I have never seen that move.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 8, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> oriecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually my mother's maiden name is Bates - why do you think I'm so keen for all my friends to have showers installed?


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I'm calm, I just feel bad for poor Arty, cuz his quote keeps getting passed over!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks corry  Oki another clue, it involves a comedium and a famous actor. The main charecter wheres glasses and has kinda red hair, and the film involves clowning, as well as a machine named the "Orgasmitron"


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 8, 2004)

Barbarella


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2004)

Nope.
Hmm....the guy shouldnt have been woken up 2000 years later, so the police are after him. And two police men keep shooting rockets at him but the rocket launcher always backfires!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 8, 2004)

Orgasmo


----------



## Patrick (Dec 8, 2004)

"For Crying out LOUD PATRICK!"  ------ My Father
 :roll:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 8, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Nope.
> Hmm....the guy shouldnt have been woken up 2000 years later, so the police are after him. And two police men keep shooting rockets at him but the rocket launcher always backfires!



Judge Dred?  or something like that?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 8, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Orgasmo


 :lmao: 
I'm ashamed...I've seen that movie. :salute:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 9, 2004)

Patrick said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You wouldn't believe the movies I've seen   

All in the name of film studies, you understand......


----------



## Artemis (Dec 9, 2004)

Nope and nope, Ill tell yah tomorow what film it is!

Another hint: Woody Alan stars in it!


----------



## Scurra (Dec 9, 2004)

Dirty Rotten Scoundrels


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 10, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Nope and nope, Ill tell yah tomorow what film it is!
> 
> Another hint: Woody Alan stars in it!




All You Ever Wanted To Know About Sex (But Were Afraid To Ask)


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Dec 10, 2004)

Is it a movie called 'sleeper'?

If so, "i'm a ****ing shrub, alright?"

if not, ignore me.


----------



## Artemis (Dec 11, 2004)

fadingaway1986 said:
			
		

> Is it a movie called 'sleeper'?
> 
> If so, "i'm a ****ing shrub, alright?"
> 
> if not, ignore me.



YAY your right...just thought id let everyone know your right!


----------



## Luminosity (Dec 17, 2004)

fadingaway1986 said:
			
		

> "i'm a ****ing shrub, alright?"



Girl , Interrupted.


His question : "Does he make you laugh " ? 

Her answer : " He doesnt make me cry ......"


----------



## oriecat (Dec 17, 2004)

OH man, that's familiar! :|


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 19, 2004)

It took me a while to get this one but it's from *Ocean's eleven*.  That was driving me crazy.


Next quote:
 "Good morning! And in case I don't see you: good afternoon, good evening and good night!"


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 19, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> Next quote:
> "Good morning! And in case I don't see you: good afternoon, good evening and good night!"



the truman show

next quote:
...living is easy with eyes closed; misunderstanding all you see.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 19, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> It took me a while to get this one but it's from *Ocean's eleven*.  That was driving me crazy.
> 
> 
> Next quote:
> "Good morning! And in case I don't see you: good afternoon, good evening and good night!"



Don't know that one. But I gotta share this:

Watched The Great Race earlier (an old favourite). The last line is Jack Lemon: 'Push the button, Max!'
Maybe the board could adopt it as it's slogan


----------



## oriecat (Dec 19, 2004)

jonmikal said:
			
		

> next quote:
> ...living is easy with eyes closed; misunderstanding all you see.



That's a song, not a movie!  strawberry fields forever


"this is not 'nam, this is bowling,  there are rules."


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 19, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> jonmikal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmmmm, read my original post;  i included songs as well.


----------



## oriecat (Dec 20, 2004)

Sorry!  Everyone was doing movies, so I forgot!


----------



## mygrain (Dec 20, 2004)

how about..."Pappy told me about Poontang, but he never said anything about Poonanny, Pippy."

It is a movie.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 20, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> how about..."Pappy told me about Poontang, but he never said anything about Poonanny, Pippy."
> 
> It is a movie.



It has to be a movie that's been seen by more than just one person


----------



## mygrain (Dec 20, 2004)

me and my girlfriend...that makes 2.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 20, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> me and my girlfriend...that makes 2.



She told me she slept through it!  :LOL:


----------



## oriecat (Dec 20, 2004)

mygrain said:
			
		

> how about..



Hey!  how about not skipping over mine!


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 20, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> mygrain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  got a hint for us?


----------



## oriecat (Dec 20, 2004)

Said by John Goodman!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Dec 20, 2004)

Thats a tough one...only thing I can think of is O Brother Where Art Thou (great movie by the way) but not sure if that's it???


----------



## oriecat (Dec 20, 2004)

nope!


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 20, 2004)

coyote ugly?

md


----------



## oriecat (Dec 20, 2004)

noooo


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 20, 2004)

that king movie he was in


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 20, 2004)

The Big Lebowski?


----------



## oriecat (Dec 21, 2004)

Yay hobbes!


----------

